# 4-H Age?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My oldest daughter turns 18 in December (but looks like she's 14 & is on the same level as 14yos so it's hard knowing she's already turning 18!!).
She still has another year of high school.

I am assuming this is her last year as a 4-H member, but I can't find any information on age. I know, generally it's how old they are on Jan 1st, but I'm seeing some websites saying 18 and others 19. Is it different from state to state? I thought it was the same for all? :thinking:

I know she'd be tickled if she could participate one more year. But if not, she can still show breeding goats in the open classes at the county fairs. 

I am a certified volunteer, but I don't remember seeing that info in my binder.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It might be different from state to state. I would call the fair and find out for sure. Here it was something along the line of I could finish the project I had after age 19 then no more. So say I turned 19 but had a goat or something I already purchased to show/sell at the fair then I could do it. I don't remember the exact words but got screwed because a leader has to be 18 and I actually already had my steer (because it was born here) but because I opened my big mouth and asked if I could be a leader since we didn't have a pig leader and also show my club wouldn't let me show my last year........so they didn't get a pig leader either


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I believe it's 18 as of January 1st so even if you turn 19 that year you can still show. Double check with your extension office


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ditto what Nicole said.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it. I will have our leader check, I know he meant to do so, but has been super busy. 

It would definitely be nice if she can show until the end of her 18th summer or 19th summer would sure be awesome.


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

Do you have an FFA that she could do through? Here we have a 4-H organizations but very few kids are active in it. Most are in FFA and the FFA shows are for students K-12. So as long as she is still in school, she could show no matter age?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I did find out she should be eligible for 4-H until she is 19, but have to have our agent check and find out if that is when she turns 19 or the end of her 19th year. 

I think FFA here is 21. I may see if she wants to join again. She was in it her freshman year, but they didn't d anything, just meet during school 1x a month and that was it. 

We have a pretty active 4-H club, although most of the kids are middle schoolers, as most of the high school kids aged out. I think other than maybe 2 other kids, my oldest 2 are the oldest.


----------

